# (Some of) My setup



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just after I took this, my wife came home with another box of stuff from Hasbean, so Ill need to take some more tomorrow!


​
  

Barista by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very stylish photography! Need to get yourself a bottomless portafilter though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice lighting - chrome is tricky to photograph. *AND* your wife brings you home a box of stuff from Hasbean. Don't worry, you'll wake up soon!!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the photography - reminds me of what we used to see at Smethwick International over the years.

Do you enter the Exhibition circuit?

Don't forget your scales - for the coffee not the photography I mean!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely photos perhaps you could photograph my set up if you come over to get that opv adjusted, will make you a fab coffee in the process


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, all.

Its my first time ever photographing coffee related things I must admit, I usualy do landscapes, people and animals! The lighting in my kitchen is actually terrible, and I had to sell my flashguns to help pay towards my huge gearbox bill, so its just the natural light from the window. I was at 1/25th second at f/2.2, ISO 400.

I do have some mini scales, they are tucked beside the knockbox and machine.

Bottomless PF is on the list! Among lots of other things, like an electric grinder!

Coffechap, sounds like a deal. Would be good to get some "in action" shots. I was supposed to organising another session with a guy over your way who handmakes bushcraft knives. I forgot about it over xmas.

I think my wife is having a spa day soon one Saturday, so might be the perfect excuse to go play coffee geek! Ill find out the date and PM you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool away in Italy (OD'ing on super cheap yet amazing espresso) at the mo but first week in march is a goer..........


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> I think my wife is having a spa day soon one Saturday.....


That's why she brought you a goodie box from Hasbean! Hope your coffee geek day sweetens the bitter pill of car trouble pain. Have fun.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually bought the hasbean stuff, just had it delivered to the work office.. She isn't that good a wife!!


----------

